# 38 lb brown trout from the White river



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Saw this on another forum. Apparently caught last weekend on the White river in Arkansas. Don't think it was caught on a fly rod, but still one heck of a fish!


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy cow!!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I wonder how many rainbows he's gulped down on to get that size?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My goodness...what a magnificent fish!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Animal Chris said:


> I wonder how many rainbows he's gulped down on to get that size?


Probably quite a few.
Last fall I was fishing the trophy area on the Norfork tailwater and the federal stocking truck came and dumped a load of rainbows. About 20 minutes later I saw a brown that looked to be at least 10lbs chasing a 12" rainbow. After a short chase the rainbow was lunch for the brown. I guess the browns hear all commotion from the stocking and know there will be some easy pickings.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, but they don't taste so good when they get that size. I like the eight pounders better.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

you have to kill a fish that size to eat you have bigger problems, Fish that old diserves respect


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

AlanKulcak said:


> you have to kill a fish that size to eat you have bigger problems, Fish that old diserves respect


Lighten up, I think he was being a little sarcastic judging by the wink down below.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

wasnt trying to bash him personally, speaking in general terms. guess it typed it wrong


----------

